# 各都市



## Riccardo91

Dear Japanese forum, I have a little grammatical doubt. Here's the sentence:

残念ながら世界の各都市は破壊されてしまった。
(Unfortunately, several towns in the world ended up with being destroyed.)

Can 各都市 mean "several towns" in this case, or it has to be interpreted as "every town"?
"Several towns" makes probably more sense in my context, but I'm not sure if that's a possible meaning.

Thanks!


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

When I read it, I think it means "every town."


----------



## Vaan

世界の各都市 is, in effect, the same as 世界の主だった都市, such as Tokyo, New York, London, Paris...
The meaning of 各 is 'each', but the actual number of the cities is, I think, 'several'.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

世界の各都市に緊張が走った。
世界の各都市にそのニュースが伝わった。

In these context, I don't think it means "several (5 or 6)."

In case of, 残念ながら世界の各都市は破壊されてしまった。,
we have to interpret it, like Vaan did,  in order to make sense, and as a result, the interpretation "several" arises.

To me, the Japanese sentence is not accurate, and it was poorly written.
At least, I don't think it is referring only 5 or 6 big cities.

In my point of view, 世界の各都市 usually means at least more than 100 cities in the world. Maybe more than 10,000.
In other words, 世界の各都市＝every city in the world, (almost) all cities in the world, major cities in the world.


To make it short, I agree with your doubt. The sentence is wrong grammatically!


----------



## Vaan

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 世界の各都市に緊張が走った。
> 世界の各都市にそのニュースが伝わった。
> In these context, I don't think it means "several (5 or 6)."


"Several" does not always mean 5 or 6.
It means more than a few, but not a lot.

By 'several', I meant not all the cities in the world, so the number can be much more than 5 or 6.

And I don't think that the sentence is wrong grammatically.

たった一文だけをみて、poorly writtenとか決め付けるのは言いすぎです。
ごく普通の文だと思いますが。


----------



## Tonky

I would interpret it as "each city/town" meaning "every major town in the world".
You could choose "several towns", but I would not consider it accurate for the translation. Just my opinion, though.


----------



## Riccardo91

Quite a difficult call, it seems... as far as we know, in the movie New York, Paris, London and Moscow were destroyed, so "every major town" could be the correct interpretation.

No other town is shown though (aside of Tokyo where the events take place), so I really don't know if the other ones are still existing or no.

Thank you very much to everyone!


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Vaan said:


> "
> たった一文だけをみて、poorly writtenとか決め付けるのは言いすぎです。
> ごく普通の文だと思いますが。



そう言われると、全くそのとおりだと思います。　ありがとうございます。

『世界の各都市』というと無数にあり、各国の首都だけにしぼったとしても、何百以上もありそうですが、
実際には文脈によっては、『世界中の主要な大都市』を意味していると解釈せざるを得ない。
たとえば『１００万人都市』に限定したとしてもググってみると世界中に５００近くあるみたいですね。

実際は今回のケースの場合のように、たった世界の４つの都市（東京をいれると５つの都市）を指して
『世界中の各都市』と言う場合もごく普通にありえる、ということなんですね。

学生時代も国語の成績が悪かったのですが、あらためて日本語はかなり難しい、と感じた次第です。
外国の方に正しい日本語をお教えするのも簡単ではないですね。
　ありがとうございました。


----------



## Riccardo91

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> そう言われると、全くそのとおりだと思います。　ありがとうございます。
> 
> 『世界の各都市』というと無数にあり、各国の首都だけにしぼったとしても、何百以上もありそうですが、
> 実際には文脈によっては、『世界中の主要な大都市』を意味していると解釈せざるを得ない。
> たとえば『１００万人都市』に限定したとしてもググってみると世界中に５００近くあるみたいですね。
> 
> 実際は今回のケースの場合のように、たった世界の４つの都市（東京をいれると５つの都市）を指して
> 『世界中の各都市』と言う場合もごく普通にありえる、ということなんですね。
> 
> 学生時代も国語の成績が悪かったのですが、あらためて日本語はかなり難しい、と感じた次第です。
> 外国の方に正しい日本語をお教えするのも簡単ではないですね。
> ありがとうございました。



Thanks for your further explanation!


----------

